

Defining Hobbyyist, Professional, Craftsman, and Artist - blakehill
http://writings.orangegnome.com/writes/hobbyist-professional-craftsman-artist/

======
blakehill
Being a professional artist is probably the most difficult combination. Do you
agree?

